# Looking for Betta Breeders



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello, I had rescued a pink/blue double tail male from a local petco.









And he died of an unknown cause about a week later. I have no idea what he died from, he was eating, swimming, flaring, and had no sign of any disease or illness.. I was so upset when he died.. But I knew that my baby betta girl, 2 neon tetras and snails needed me so I focused all my attention on them. 

I cleaned out my 10 gal. tank to rid it of anything that could be harmful. Ordered all new plants and caves for the tank and now Im just looking for a betta... Does anyone know of any betta breeders in the USA? I cant seem to find any


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

If you go to aquabid.com and search the Bettas the listings from the US will have an American flag by the post. You can also check the classified forum in this website or look at the breeding and/or spawning log forums. Sometimes breeders will sell here. 

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. I have lost a couple mysteriously as well and it is always difficult.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you Summersea! I have been on aquabid. and I found some fish,thinking about pairing them up if I win the bids


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome! Good luck on winning! They have some pretty awesome bettas on there!


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

aww thanks  Ill post some pictures if I win! Fingers crossed! Thanks for the advice btw


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics! And no problem on the advice. I have only been a member here for 6 months but try to pass on what information I can. There are a lot of people here that are great with helping others out. Wonderful place to get information on bettas! So glad you joined!


----------

